# How am I doing? (video)



## Hanspwnz

just uploaded this suzuki piece for a friend to hear. The violin hasn't been tuned for 1½ weeks, so it sounds slightly off. Also I think my second and third finger might have been to high a few times. I have only been playing for 1 year (at book 2, piece 6). How do you think I'm doing so far?

Thanks a lot for input

PS, I'm aware that it sounded mechanical, was just trying to get it as clean as possible. I'm also aware of the shaking (I don't normally shake as much as here) but it was recorded late and I didn't want to press too hard on the strings with the bow.


----------

